# Comments??



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - just a quick post about the lack of comments on this forum?.. I have noticed over the past few months the lack of people commenting on new threads?... i myself have posted three new threads over the past month and got less than 5 comments, other threads have recieved non!... is it that time of year.. or are less and less people comming onto here??...


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am replying to your thread and I agree. It seems like less and less people take the time to respond. It happens to me all the time.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree that comments seem to be on the wane but it's not just this site. 
I visit a half dozen or so sites fairly frequently and the average number of comments, and their quality, seems to have diminished.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Seems like it always slows down here once summer starts in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. People were normal one day, posting as they always did, then the next day they show up, still posting, but they're somehow...different. There's no emotion. None. Just the pretense of it. The words, the gestures, the tone of voice, everything else is the same, but not the feeling.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A lot of people have gone to Facebook.
I'm only home 2 days out of the week now and have been for the past year...limiting my time here...
Denis


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I have noticed the same thing... could very well be that all the other sites have diminished the traffic here. 

- Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I wonder if some of the bad things that happened earlier in the year, like Cult getting banned temporarily, has had an effect on some of the regulars? It does seem like the responses have dropped in quantity. I think the things here though are better for "real" modelers than places like FB and such. Certainly though on FB you get comments on your builds from people who would never be on here so there is more traffic on a site like FB. However the comments at sites like FB are simply pats on the back and nothing much technical or specific.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Mind you, many times, if people have little to nothing to complain about they wander away from the "post reply" button.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

_No social media for me!_ - - I waste too much time on these forums as it is. And now that the weather's gotten better, Mrs. McG has got me busy here at the Chateau deBris, dredging the moat, oiling the portcullis, etc. Plus, unlike a lot of modelers, I do most of my building over the summer months. That way I'll be ready for the the fall IPMS Region 4 model contests.

So I'm sorry not to have posted more comments but, on the other hand, I frankly can't imagine why anybody would miss 'em.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Personaly, I have become a part time visitor. I spend almost all my time at Finescale and The Clubhouse,....less drama...more modeling! Spend a lot of time on Frank's Moebius page on Facebook too. Can't say I miss this site at all.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

*I* think it's the graphic nature of the responses - "oiling the portcullis", _indeed_!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

It happens every summer on every forum I've been a part of. People are doing other things. Outside things. Oiling their...port...umm...things. Sure, there's always some drama queen BS going on and people leave or pretend to leave over that but that is everywhere too. If you're smart, you just ignore them.

As long as outright trolling is policed and you have a decent amount of actual hobby activity, the rest will fall into place. The magnitude of the work on any board will ebb and flow as will the volume of traffic.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, there hasn't been a lot of tips 'n' tricks lately, by my reckoning.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have no comment!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not too proud to say I'm still learning from you guys. So I may be on some long lost Tropical Island, sipping Mojito's,.......but I'll drop in every once in a while, just to prove Satan's not dead yet !


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ..."oiling the portcullis", _indeed_!


Well, I have to oil it, CeeDub. Otherwise, when I loosen the rope the portcullis just hangs there, like the rock pile that Wile E. Coyote tried to drop on the Road Runner. It happened last summer, in fact; there I was, jerking on the rope - when suddenly...

I didn't even have time to pull out my little "*IN HEAVEN'S NAME, WHAT AM I DOING??!?*" sign before there was this skull-shattering CLANG!!!


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I still look in as often as I can to see what is going on in the hobby.Yes, the summer brings on more work outside but with all the great kits coming out its hard to stay away.I can remember the old days when there was nothing new in styrene coming out and I thought the hobby was dead.There are great things ahead,keep the faith!:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

One reason to limit posts, on too many occasions threads had to be shut down due to incivility. Two times this came to mind, one on the 2009 J.J. Abrams Star Trek movie. But the worst, was about three months ago on a thread about airbrushing. People were attacked for sharing their(asked) opinions about airbrushing, this turned me off, I am careful about what I comment on.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I hadn't noticed it becoming any worse recently, Ian, it's always been a bit hit-and-miss as to whether your carefully-built model, over which you slaved for months, and on which you stripped the paint off twice before you were satisfied, gets more than three responses.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> I was wondering the same thing. People were normal one day, posting as they always did, then the next day they show up, still posting, but they're somehow...different. There's no emotion. None. Just the pretense of it. The words, the gestures, the tone of voice, everything else is the same, but not the feeling.


Funny, but I noticed this pod-thing in my garage, and it actually bears a superficial resemblance to me.....


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am occassionally turned off by people who criticize one modeling/painting proceedure over another and actually post very hostile replies. We all have our own techniques and to the individual modeler it may be the best. I try not to reply to these hostilities since I find them counter productive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tim Casey said:


> Funny, but I noticed this pod-thing in my garage, and it actually bears a superficial resemblance to me.....


And they're coming for you! And YOU! And _YOU_!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Well I don't have as much time since I chose this new career....I'm driving an 18 wheel beast now and my leisure time is very limited as well as Internet services.....one good thing is that ive gotten to see a lot of this beautiful country....ive even brought a couple of models with me to work on


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great that people commented on this thread!... it's not model kit related, but it shows people are still looking into the forums!.... just not commenting as much!..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No comment!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The-Nightsky said:


> Well I don't have as much time since I chose this new career....I'm driving an 18 wheel beast now and my leisure time is very limited as well as Internet services.....one good thing is that ive gotten to see a lot of this beautiful country....ive even brought a couple of models with me to work on


I envy you.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> Funny, but I noticed this pod-thing in my garage, and it actually bears a superficial resemblance to me.....


Try slicing it up thin, dust in flour, salt and pepper, and fry it up in butter.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

"No Comment! Any comment made is purely off the record. Please see my press secretary for furthur comment. After the press conference we will be open to any and all comments.! Do you have a comment on that?"


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Not sure if I've noticed a lot less posting on here....maybe a bit perhaps.

I think though that if people are deserting this site to go to Facebook they're mad. I wouldn't post on there if you paid me. I wouldn't even sign up on there.

This is the specialist model site......not bloody Facebook.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Not sure if I've noticed a lot less posting on here....maybe a bit perhaps.
> 
> I think though that if people are deserting this site to go to Facebook they're mad. I wouldn't post on there if you paid me. I wouldn't even sign up on there.
> 
> This is the specialist model site......not bloody Facebook.


I'm just saying if you want to hear any news from Moebius ...you have to go here...
https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964
and half the people who post here and at the Clubhouse spend a lot of time here...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/figurekit/
There are a lot of Model Forums on Facebook with a bunch of familiar faces on them...I still love this place, but a lot of people have gone there...
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Too hot to type.
Some of us are in non-climate controlled homes.
When it gets hot and miserable, I read, but rarely post. Just takes too much effort.
When it is comfortable like today, I will post when I have some time.
Which is in short supply because summer is the busy season at work. So 10 hour shifts.
On top of the car repairs, home repairs, yard work, landscaping projects, home improvement projects, and a variety of out-door activities that we partake in.

Modeling is more of a winter pass time for me. Sure, I check out, and buy kits all year round.
But most of my building is done when I am cooped up in the house.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I'm just saying if you want to hear any news from Moebius ...you have to go here...
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964
> and half the people who post here and at the Clubhouse spend a lot of time here...
> 
> ...





I'm not saying FB doesn't have its uses but I come here to find out model news. If Moebius don't want to post on here anymore then that's up to them but I think everyone should support this site and avoid FB. 

If people feel there's too much moderation in the Moebius section then maybe this part of the site's better. 

Not to mention that I've read peoples details are being sold off on there.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, maybe if they quit kicking people off of here, more people would stick around.
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=23249&fb_ref=AL2FB&fb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Well, maybe if they quit kicking people off of here, more people would stick around.
> http://culttvman.com/main/?p=23249&fb_ref=AL2FB&fb


Good point!
Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a member of a couple of the model groups on FB, but I seldom post there...this was the first modeling site I ever visited, and it means enough to me that I am a Lifetime Member. I may not post on every topic, but I do read all of them.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I read alot here, but I haven't been posting as much. I will try to do better at that.

Ben


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

Sorry for not seeing this earlier...busy with the summer months kicking in!
I haven't built much lately so I mostly lurk and try to add "constructive" comments. 

But as a few have said...this place is NOT the same as it once was. I feel like I have to walk on egg shells every time I visit here...and oh...if you hadn't noticed...I do contribute financially "*yellow highlighted username*" to keep the lights on here so I do care about this place regardless of who is banning who! 

I'm sure there are reasons for this that we are not privy to and honestly, I do not allow myself to engage in those bashings!

I hope to get back to some of my started builds...very excited about taking an air-brushing class in August at Jerseyfest to start getting into airbrush paint skills which I've never done before!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is "Trolling"? 

The only "trolling" I know of has to do with fishing and with this...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think that's trolololololing...
both punishable by death...























I'm still laughing
Denis


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That was a good one! :roll: Nice little production. 

If you haven't experienced internet trolling, consider yourself lucky. It may have different meanings but I think the most common is: To throw out provocative comments for no reason other than to get a response. It may be an insult to a board member, a kit manufacturer, etc. It is usually greatly exagerated and it can be hard to keep from responding. The result is usually a urination contest till the moderator steps in and everyone gets their feelings hurt.

Thankfully, Ya don't really see it here very much.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I use to post alot here and other places and had alot of fun doing it.But over the course of time on these model forums seen bashing of mods(Me being one of them and yes do read the threads to where this happens at).Threads that have nothing to do with modeling get mega posts,long standing members get banned for who the hell knows what reason.Threads that do have someone's work posted get totally ignored and yet get frackin mega views.Oh and here's a good one people who have ego's and think they are God's gift to the modeling world (MY FRACKIN AZZ).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> Not sure if I've noticed a lot less posting on here....maybe a bit perhaps.
> 
> I think though that if people are deserting this site to go to Facebook they're mad. I wouldn't post on there if you paid me. I wouldn't even sign up on there.
> 
> This is the specialist model site......not bloody Facebook.


Click "share" if you agree!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> ... but I think everyone should support this site and avoid FB.


Don't see why it has to be one or the other. I visit about four different message boards every day, AND facebook.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I allways think posting and commenting is a two way thing, if i like a persons work, the effort taken to share there building/painting skills - time to photograph and upload.. Im a member of the FaceBook sites, and i think a lot of people are migrating over to there as more people actualy view your work, as thats the way FB works.. one day i too will have 23,9988 friends!!!


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

John P said:


> Don't see why it has to be one or the other. I visit about four different message boards every day, AND facebook.


When do you have time to build? 

Or do you post with one hand while you build with the other?:tongue:

See, I commented...


----------

